# Pumpe bereits 3facher "Mörder"



## Chaos (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hab wie viele im Teich ne Pumpe (im Skimmer - der Große von Oase zum seitlichen anflanschen - mit Korb über der Pumpe). Heute zum dritten Mal steckt ein Frosch (oder Kröte) tot drin  . Die letzten beiden waren im Herbst 2006 bzw. Herbst 2007 und nun auch schon im Sommer. Hatte aus dem Grund bis vor ein paar Wochen die Pumpe gar nicht mehr laufen, aber der Teich fing an zu stinken und so hab ich sie wieder in Betrieb genommen. Bin total unglücklich, will doch die Tiere lieber lebend als tot sehen. Was kann ich tun, damit die __ Frösche/__ Kröten nicht mehr unter den Korb zur Pumpe klettern und sich dann im Drehrad verfangen. Muss dazu anmerken, dass die Pumpe nur in den Skimmer paßt, wenn man das Schutzgitter davor wegmacht. Hilft es vielleicht, wenn ich mit einem Heißkleber ein Drahtgitter auf die Öffnung schraube oder liegt es eher am starken Sog, dass die Tiere nimmer wegkommen von dort? Oder gibt es eine Pumpe, die in diesen Skimmer paßt, bei der man die Schutzkappe drauflassen kann?

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Auslassen ist leider keine Lösung, da mir sonst der Teich kippt. Aber vielleicht fällt Euch was ein, bevor ich ihn wieder in Betrieb nehme.

Gruß vom verantwortlichen Pumpen-Besitzer


----------



## Joachim (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pumpe bereits 3facher "Mörder"*

Wie? Du betreibst den Oase-Skimmer ohne Schutzgitter? Das würd ich schon der Pumpe wegen (Schmutz) nicht tun ...  Hast du von deinem Skimmer mit Pumpe mal zufällig ein paar Bilder?

Also ich würd auf alle Fälle den Filterkorb drinn lassen, denn auch wir haben immer mal wieder nen Frosch im Skimmerfilterkorb hocken - bislang alle noch Lebend (Korb raus und zack, schon springt er wech ) ...


----------



## Chaos (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pumpe bereits 3facher "Mörder"*

Der Korb ist natürlich noch im Skimmer drin. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Tiere da drunter kommen, sind ja nur ein paar Milimeter am Rand "Luft" dazwischen und die Tiere sind ja ein vielfaches größer. Bild hab ich leider keines, versuch mal eines zu machen. Muss aber erst noch den Fosch aus der Pumpe "entfernen" ...


----------



## Chaos (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pumpe bereits 3facher "Mörder"*

Hab inzwischen ein Thema gefunden, was ein ähnliches Problem behandelt, werde mal die Anregungen von dort aufgreifen ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16160


----------

